# 2 beutifull seaba pens



## davduckman2010 (Aug 29, 2014)

just got these 2 awesome pens from dave seaba in the mail .these were for a trade for wood deal awesome craftsman ship dave great looking pens . ones an antler not sure what woods in the other. there both stunning  thanks dave we will trade again soon my friend duck

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 29, 2014)

Very nice pens!


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words my friend. The wood one is spectra ply. Its the same stuff gun stocks are made from. Thanks again for trading. 
David


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 29, 2014)

David Seaba said:


> Thank you for the kind words my friend. The wood one is spectra ply. Its the same stuff gun stocks are made from. Thanks again for trading.
> David


 there both very purty many thanks dave ill be tradeing you some of the stuff there laying on next

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2014)

Those look great Dave. I have a couple of Seaba pens and I carry one every time I dress up. Meaning when I wear my good pair of jeans and a clean shirt like on a date. I hope to get some more from him. He uses high quality hardware and the fills he uses actually write every time. And of course they look fantastic.

Great job David as usual.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 29, 2014)

Great looking pens. I like that duckman wood they are laying on. I thought I saw one of my dog's faces in it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

